# WWE



## basquebromance

WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.

Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!


----------



## Fenton Lum

Haven't needed to watch WWE with this white house really.


----------



## basquebromance

Fenton Lum said:


> Haven't needed to watch WWE with this white house really.



the tag champs are a team called "American Alpha". it IS like The White House!


----------



## Unkotare

Fake wrestling crap is just stupid.


----------



## basquebromance

Dolph Ziggler rockin pants with the American flag...


----------



## Papageorgio

WWE isn't a sport, it is stuntmen acting. Pretty boring and pathetic.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## BlackFlag

Unkotare said:


> Fake wrestling crap is just stupid.


What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.


----------



## Unkotare

BlackFlag said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling crap is just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
Click to expand...



Real wrestling.


----------



## BlackFlag

Unkotare said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling crap is just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
Click to expand...

Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing, and not a big fan of the WWE but those fake wrestlers get real inuries and put their bodies at real risk for their fans.  A lot of people enjoy it.  You don't have to go around shitting on everything.


----------



## Lewdog

basquebromance  one of your favorite hunks is going into the WWE Hall of Fame... 

No not Val Venis


The Ravishing One, Rick Rude!


----------



## Unkotare

BlackFlag said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling crap is just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing....
Click to expand...




You won't find boxers and ufc fighters who share your supposed view of real wrestling, champ. Fake wrestling is theater for the very bottom of the barrel.


----------



## BlackFlag

Unkotare said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling crap is just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find boxers and ufc fighters who share your supposed view of real wrestling, champ. Fake wrestling is theater for the very bottom of the barrel.
Click to expand...

Some of those fake wrestlers are real UFC fighters and boxers 

And UFC fighters and boxers love making guest appearances at those fake wrestling shows


----------



## Unkotare

BlackFlag said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling crap is just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find boxers and ufc fighters who share your supposed view of real wrestling, champ. Fake wrestling is theater for the very bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of those fake wrestlers are real UFC fighters and boxers
> 
> And UFC fighters and boxers love making guest appearances at those fake wrestling shows
Click to expand...




They love getting paid because LCD like you will hand over all your money for nonsense that an intelligent 12 year old would be embarrassed to watch.


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!


I’m back int it again. First time was hulk, second time the rock now I’m enjoying all these new superstars I don’t know. The miz, Roman ranes, Kurt angle kid, yep, rosev, the list goes on and on. I’ve been out of it for awhile.

I like asha or whatever her name is. She won the royal rumble


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find boxers and ufc fighters who share your supposed view of real wrestling, champ. Fake wrestling is theater for the very bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of those fake wrestlers are real UFC fighters and boxers
> 
> And UFC fighters and boxers love making guest appearances at those fake wrestling shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They love getting paid because LCD like you will hand over all your money for nonsense that an intelligent 12 year old would be embarrassed to watch.
Click to expand...

Ronda Rousey bitch. I love it. It’s fun! You got to be the biggest asshole ever.


----------



## Unkotare

Typing someone's name does NOT make professional wrestling real, of course.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Typing someone's name does NOT make professional wrestling real, of course.


Of course it’s not real. Only morons would even suggest it was. It’s funny stuff. 

And these guys would have killed you on a mat fish.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find boxers and ufc fighters who share your supposed view of real wrestling, champ. Fake wrestling is theater for the very bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of those fake wrestlers are real UFC fighters and boxers
> 
> And UFC fighters and boxers love making guest appearances at those fake wrestling shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They love getting paid because LCD like you will hand over all your money for nonsense that an intelligent 12 year old would be embarrassed to watch.
Click to expand...

I know who you are now. Shinsuke Nakamura. He won the royal rumble last night. Like you he looks like he smells.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*The WWE has a new guy named Harry Reid, he wrestles gym equipment*


----------



## Lewdog

sealybobo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!
> 
> 
> 
> I’m back int it again. First time was hulk, second time the rock now I’m enjoying all these new superstars I don’t know. The miz, Roman ranes, Kurt angle kid, yep, rosev, the list goes on and on. I’ve been out of it for awhile.
> 
> I like asha or whatever her name is. She won the royal rumble
Click to expand...


Asuka.


----------



## sealybobo

Lewdog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!
> 
> 
> 
> I’m back int it again. First time was hulk, second time the rock now I’m enjoying all these new superstars I don’t know. The miz, Roman ranes, Kurt angle kid, yep, rosev, the list goes on and on. I’ve been out of it for awhile.
> 
> I like asha or whatever her name is. She won the royal rumble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asuka.
Click to expand...

I love her. I love how she comes out, her smile, how she only talks jap. Great character. 

Is that even real Japanese or is she faking it?


----------



## Lewdog

sealybobo said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!
> 
> 
> 
> I’m back int it again. First time was hulk, second time the rock now I’m enjoying all these new superstars I don’t know. The miz, Roman ranes, Kurt angle kid, yep, rosev, the list goes on and on. I’ve been out of it for awhile.
> 
> I like asha or whatever her name is. She won the royal rumble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asuka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love her. I love how she comes out, her smile, how she only talks jap. Great character.
> 
> Is that even real Japanese or is she faking it?
Click to expand...



I have no idea.  I only recognize a couple, like Domo arigato.


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!


Wyatt and Roman Raines pretty good match and Matt Hardy is a riot with woken. Delete!


----------



## Lewdog

sealybobo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!
> 
> 
> 
> Wyatt and Roman Raines pretty good match and Matt Hardy is a riot with woken. Delete!
Click to expand...


Bring on the wimmins!


----------



## sealybobo

And now Kurt angles illegitimate kid? Funny stuff


----------



## sealybobo

Lewdog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!
> 
> 
> 
> Wyatt and Roman Raines pretty good match and Matt Hardy is a riot with woken. Delete!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bring on the wimmins!
Click to expand...

I love the women now.

Here comes another guy I like Finn Balor


----------



## Lewdog

sealybobo said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!
> 
> 
> 
> Wyatt and Roman Raines pretty good match and Matt Hardy is a riot with woken. Delete!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bring on the wimmins!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the women now.
> 
> Here comes another guy I like Finn Balor
Click to expand...


Wait... Finn already wrestled.    I can post spoilers for you!  lol


----------



## sealybobo

Lewdog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!
> 
> 
> 
> Wyatt and Roman Raines pretty good match and Matt Hardy is a riot with woken. Delete!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bring on the wimmins!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the women now.
> 
> Here comes another guy I like Finn Balor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait... Finn already wrestled.    I can post spoilers for you!  lol
Click to expand...

I don’t really care but don’t. I watch on dvr so I can fast forward commercials. I most like the talking. When they come out and have catch phrases. The rock was the best talker.


----------



## Lewdog

sealybobo said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!
> 
> 
> 
> Wyatt and Roman Raines pretty good match and Matt Hardy is a riot with woken. Delete!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bring on the wimmins!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the women now.
> 
> Here comes another guy I like Finn Balor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait... Finn already wrestled.    I can post spoilers for you!  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t really care but don’t. I watch on dvr so I can fast forward commercials. I most like the talking. When they come out and have catch phrases. The rock was the best talker.
Click to expand...


I may be a dick, but I wouldn't do that.


----------



## sealybobo

Lewdog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wyatt and Roman Raines pretty good match and Matt Hardy is a riot with woken. Delete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on the wimmins!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the women now.
> 
> Here comes another guy I like Finn Balor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait... Finn already wrestled.    I can post spoilers for you!  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t really care but don’t. I watch on dvr so I can fast forward commercials. I most like the talking. When they come out and have catch phrases. The rock was the best talker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may be a dick, but I wouldn't do that.
Click to expand...

Asukas up. She’s my favorite


----------



## sealybobo

Lewdog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wyatt and Roman Raines pretty good match and Matt Hardy is a riot with woken. Delete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on the wimmins!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the women now.
> 
> Here comes another guy I like Finn Balor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait... Finn already wrestled.    I can post spoilers for you!  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t really care but don’t. I watch on dvr so I can fast forward commercials. I most like the talking. When they come out and have catch phrases. The rock was the best talker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may be a dick, but I wouldn't do that.
Click to expand...

The miz is another good character


----------



## Lewdog

sealybobo said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on the wimmins!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the women now.
> 
> Here comes another guy I like Finn Balor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait... Finn already wrestled.    I can post spoilers for you!  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t really care but don’t. I watch on dvr so I can fast forward commercials. I most like the talking. When they come out and have catch phrases. The rock was the best talker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may be a dick, but I wouldn't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The miz is another good character
Click to expand...


Right now, after Enzo Amore got fired, the Miz is probably the best wrestler on the mic in the WWE.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> WWE isn't a sport, it is stuntmen acting. Pretty boring and pathetic.


This is the third time I’ve gotten into it. I’m sure I’ll get sick of it eventually but right now I’m getting into who the new characters are and the stoylines. You quickly figure out who you like and don’t like. I like the characters everyone else hates. Miz, Asuka, Kurt angles kid. Too funny


----------



## sealybobo

Lewdog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the women now.
> 
> Here comes another guy I like Finn Balor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... Finn already wrestled.    I can post spoilers for you!  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t really care but don’t. I watch on dvr so I can fast forward commercials. I most like the talking. When they come out and have catch phrases. The rock was the best talker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may be a dick, but I wouldn't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The miz is another good character
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right now, after Enzo Amore got fired, the Miz is probably the best wrestler on the mic in the WWE.
Click to expand...

He talked a lot of shit tonight. He’s very funny


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE isn't a sport, it is stuntmen acting. Pretty boring and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the third time I’ve gotten into it. I’m sure I’ll get sick of it eventually but right now I’m getting into who the new characters are and the stoylines. You quickly figure out who you like and don’t like. I like the characters everyone else hates. Miz, Asuka, Kurt angles kid. Too funny
Click to expand...


I grew up on this.


----------



## Papageorgio

Lots of Saturday nights with my grandpa, brother and cousin watching this.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE isn't a sport, it is stuntmen acting. Pretty boring and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the third time I’ve gotten into it. I’m sure I’ll get sick of it eventually but right now I’m getting into who the new characters are and the stoylines. You quickly figure out who you like and don’t like. I like the characters everyone else hates. Miz, Asuka, Kurt angles kid. Too funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up on this.
Click to expand...

That was my first time too. Then the Rock era. Then it got lame but now it’s all new guys and I’m getting into it. It’s fun. It’s like a soap opera but more or less gay depending on how you look at it. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Lots of Saturday nights with my grandpa, brother and cousin watching this.


A little before my time


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Lots of Saturday nights with my grandpa, brother and cousin watching this.


This guy Elias is on telling the crowd the best part about their city is it’s an hour away from a real city like San Francisco.

Their in San Jose


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!


I’m going to a friends for the pay per view tonight


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling crap is just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
Click to expand...

I may not have been the best wrestler but I was probably the best built and toughest. 155 lbs and I benched 350, deadlifted 505 and squatted 405. I only started wrestling in tenth grade and wrestled more Greco Roman than collegiate or high school style. I used to pick guys up and carry them around the ring. I’d run and slam their back to the Matt belly to belly. As long as their feet hit first it was legal. 

In a freestyle tournament I picked a guy up who was trying to stall or fish and I soufflé him and pinned him. You would have idolized me or been jealous. Based on your personality you would have been my nemisis


----------



## Unkotare

Band camp fish story. Total fraud.


----------



## Papageorgio

I’m 


sealybobo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!
> 
> 
> 
> I’m going to a friends for the pay per view tonight
Click to expand...

I’m going to stay home and watch it for free. But a Kodi streamer and save some bucks.


----------



## Marion Morrison

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling crap is just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may not have been the best wrestler but I was probably the best built and toughest. 155 lbs and I benched 350, deadlifted 505 and squatted 405. I only started wrestling in tenth grade and wrestled more Greco Roman than collegiate or high school style. I used to pick guys up and carry them around the ring. I’d run and slam their back to the Matt belly to belly. As long as their feet hit first it was legal.
> 
> In a freestyle tournament I picked a guy up who was trying to stall or fish and I soufflé him and pinned him. You would have idolized me or been jealous. Based on your personality you would have been my nemisis
Click to expand...


"Hey man, what that?" "Look like dogshit."


----------



## Hellbilly

Papageorgio said:


> WWE isn't a sport, it is stuntmen acting. Pretty boring and pathetic.


WWE doesn't claim to be a sport. 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellbilly

Unkotare said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling crap is just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find boxers and ufc fighters who share your supposed view of real wrestling, champ. Fake wrestling is theater for the very bottom of the barrel.
Click to expand...


Rhonda Rousey (former UFC champion) just signed a contract with WWE .
Brock Lesnar ( former UFC champion) is the WWE Universal champion.

If you don't like it don't watch it.

Some of us do like it and when you come to this thread and spew hatred all it does is make you look like a dick. 
Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## sealybobo

Billyboom said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling crap is just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find boxers and ufc fighters who share your supposed view of real wrestling, champ. Fake wrestling is theater for the very bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rhonda Rousey (former UFC champion) just signed a contract with WWE .
> Brock Lesnar ( former UFC champion) is the WWE Universal champion.
> 
> If you don't like it don't watch it.
> 
> Some of us do like it and when you come to this thread and spew hatred all it does is make you look like a dick.
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

He is a dick


----------



## Hellbilly

sealybobo said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find boxers and ufc fighters who share your supposed view of real wrestling, champ. Fake wrestling is theater for the very bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rhonda Rousey (former UFC champion) just signed a contract with WWE .
> Brock Lesnar ( former UFC champion) is the WWE Universal champion.
> 
> If you don't like it don't watch it.
> 
> Some of us do like it and when you come to this thread and spew hatred all it does is make you look like a dick.
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a dick
Click to expand...

So it seems. 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## sealybobo




----------



## Unkotare

Billyboom said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling crap is just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find boxers and ufc fighters who share your supposed view of real wrestling, champ. Fake wrestling is theater for the very bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rhonda Rousey (former UFC champion) just signed a contract with WWE .
> Brock Lesnar ( former UFC champion) is the WWE Universal champion.
> 
> If you don't like it don't watch it.
> 
> Some of us do like it and when you come to this thread and spew hatred all it does is make you look like a dick.
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
Click to expand...





Other opinions are so inconvenient.


----------



## Hellbilly

sealybobo said:


>


Asuka rocks! 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellbilly

Unkotare said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find boxers and ufc fighters who share your supposed view of real wrestling, champ. Fake wrestling is theater for the very bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rhonda Rousey (former UFC champion) just signed a contract with WWE .
> Brock Lesnar ( former UFC champion) is the WWE Universal champion.
> 
> If you don't like it don't watch it.
> 
> Some of us do like it and when you come to this thread and spew hatred all it does is make you look like a dick.
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other opinions are so inconvenient.
Click to expand...

Get used to it, pal.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare

Billyboom said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find boxers and ufc fighters who share your supposed view of real wrestling, champ. Fake wrestling is theater for the very bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rhonda Rousey (former UFC champion) just signed a contract with WWE .
> Brock Lesnar ( former UFC champion) is the WWE Universal champion.
> 
> If you don't like it don't watch it.
> 
> Some of us do like it and when you come to this thread and spew hatred all it does is make you look like a dick.
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other opinions are so inconvenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get used to it, pal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Fake wrestling is low-grade theater for young children.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Billyboom said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling crap is just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find boxers and ufc fighters who share your supposed view of real wrestling, champ. Fake wrestling is theater for the very bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rhonda Rousey (former UFC champion) just signed a contract with WWE .
> Brock Lesnar ( former UFC champion) is the WWE Universal champion.
> 
> If you don't like it don't watch it.
> 
> Some of us do like it and when you come to this thread and spew hatred all it does is make you look like a dick.
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Lady 'wrestler' formerly know as Medusa:

over 50 screen credits under the name Cynthia Rothrock

She was the undefeated middleweight Kickboxing/Weapons lady champion for five consecutive years.
Has five black belts in Korean and Chinese martial arts.
Five time undefeated World Karate Champion in Forms & Weapons (1981-1985).
Has black belts in 5 different systems: Tang Soo Do and Tae Kwon Do (both Korean), as well as Wushu, Eagle Claw Kung Fu, and Northern Shaolin Kung Fu (all three Chinese).
Holds a 7th degree black belt in Tang Soo Do, a black belt in Tae Kwon Do, and black sashes (Chinese equivalent of a black belt) in Eagle Claw Kung Fu, Northern Shaolin Kung Fu, Pai Lum Tao Kung Fu, and Wushu.

Well able to fight, but best know for her 'acting'.
Including her 'wresting'


----------



## Hellbilly

Unkotare said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find boxers and ufc fighters who share your supposed view of real wrestling, champ. Fake wrestling is theater for the very bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rhonda Rousey (former UFC champion) just signed a contract with WWE .
> Brock Lesnar ( former UFC champion) is the WWE Universal champion.
> 
> If you don't like it don't watch it.
> 
> Some of us do like it and when you come to this thread and spew hatred all it does is make you look like a dick.
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other opinions are so inconvenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get used to it, pal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling is low-grade theater for young children.
Click to expand...

So don't watch it. Problem solved.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare

Billyboom said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find boxers and ufc fighters who share your supposed view of real wrestling, champ. Fake wrestling is theater for the very bottom of the barrel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhonda Rousey (former UFC champion) just signed a contract with WWE .
> Brock Lesnar ( former UFC champion) is the WWE Universal champion.
> 
> If you don't like it don't watch it.
> 
> Some of us do like it and when you come to this thread and spew hatred all it does is make you look like a dick.
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other opinions are so inconvenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get used to it, pal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling is low-grade theater for young children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So don't watch it. Problem solved.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
Click to expand...





No problem in the first place. Just voicing a more mature opinion.


----------



## Hellbilly

Unkotare said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhonda Rousey (former UFC champion) just signed a contract with WWE .
> Brock Lesnar ( former UFC champion) is the WWE Universal champion.
> 
> If you don't like it don't watch it.
> 
> Some of us do like it and when you come to this thread and spew hatred all it does is make you look like a dick.
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other opinions are so inconvenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get used to it, pal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling is low-grade theater for young children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So don't watch it. Problem solved.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem in the first place. Just voicing a more mature opinion.
Click to expand...

Voicing the same opinion as every other pro wrestling hater is hardly mature.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare

Billyboom said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other opinions are so inconvenient.
> 
> 
> 
> Get used to it, pal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling is low-grade theater for young children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So don't watch it. Problem solved.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem in the first place. Just voicing a more mature opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Voicing the same opinion as every other pro wrestling hater is hardly mature.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



No “hate” involved.


----------



## Hellbilly

Unkotare said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get used to it, pal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling is low-grade theater for young children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So don't watch it. Problem solved.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem in the first place. Just voicing a more mature opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Voicing the same opinion as every other pro wrestling hater is hardly mature.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No “hate” involved.
Click to expand...

No response at all would have been mature.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get used to it, pal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling is low-grade theater for young children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So don't watch it. Problem solved.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem in the first place. Just voicing a more mature opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Voicing the same opinion as every other pro wrestling hater is hardly mature.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No “hate” involved.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

Children may find the fake wrestling entertaining in ways that appeal to the immature imagination, but real wrestling is a great sport to start kids out on from an early age. Of course, they need to be made to understand the difference.


----------



## Unkotare

A funny 'problem' I run into sometimes in recruiting kids for the wrestling team from the student population I usually work with is that the Spanish translation for the real sport is basically the same as that for the fake TV shit. It can take a while to get the message across clearly.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Children may find the fake wrestling entertaining in ways that appeal to the immature imagination, but real wrestling is a great sport to start kids out on from an early age. Of course, they need to be made to understand the difference.


Only a fool doesn't know the difference.  When I was younger I enjoyed big time wrestling and I also wrestled collegiate wrestling.  

In fact, you can probably give big time wrestling a lot of credit for me taking up the sport.  And, I wasn't your typical boring wrestler.  I was completely unorthodox and people loved watching me wrestle compared to most of you who were boring af to watch.


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!


I love Sammy Zane and miz and Osaka and strangely Charlotte flare. Monday night is better than tuesdays.

Glorious. Walk with Elias. Rusev day. That Irish guy. The hot little Monday night women’s champ. Shitstain nakamuri, aj styles


----------



## sealybobo

BlackFlag said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling crap is just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing, and not a big fan of the WWE but those fake wrestlers get real inuries and put their bodies at real risk for their fans.  A lot of people enjoy it.  You don't have to go around shitting on everything.
Click to expand...

What would Ronda rousey be doing without the wwe?


----------



## Hugo Furst

sealybobo said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling crap is just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing, and not a big fan of the WWE but those fake wrestlers get real inuries and put their bodies at real risk for their fans.  A lot of people enjoy it.  You don't have to go around shitting on everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would Ronda rousey be doing without the wwe?
Click to expand...


The same as most wrestlers...

stunt work, small movie roles, etc


----------



## Unkotare

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling crap is just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing, and not a big fan of the WWE but those fake wrestlers get real inuries and put their bodies at real risk for their fans.  A lot of people enjoy it.  You don't have to go around shitting on everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would Ronda rousey be doing without the wwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same as most wrestlers...
> 
> stunt work, small movie roles, etc
Click to expand...


Manager, teacher, lawyer, officer, etc.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Unkotare said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing, and not a big fan of the WWE but those fake wrestlers get real inuries and put their bodies at real risk for their fans.  A lot of people enjoy it.  You don't have to go around shitting on everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would Ronda rousey be doing without the wwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same as most wrestlers...
> 
> stunt work, small movie roles, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Manager, teacher, lawyer, officer, etc.
Click to expand...


agreed

*William James Myers* (April 16, 1937 – February 16, 2017), better known by his ring name *George* "*The Animal*" *Steele*, was an American professional wrestler, school teacher, author, and actor.






(Damn sure didn't look like any school teacher I ever knew)


----------



## sealybobo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing, and not a big fan of the WWE but those fake wrestlers get real inuries and put their bodies at real risk for their fans.  A lot of people enjoy it.  You don't have to go around shitting on everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would Ronda rousey be doing without the wwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same as most wrestlers...
> 
> stunt work, small movie roles, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Manager, teacher, lawyer, officer, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> agreed
> 
> *William James Myers* (April 16, 1937 – February 16, 2017), better known by his ring name *George* "*The Animal*" *Steele*, was an American professional wrestler, school teacher, author, and actor.
> 
> View attachment 186296
> 
> (Damn sure didn't look like any school teacher I ever knew)
Click to expand...


She makes a lot more than a teacher makes.


----------



## sealybobo

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling crap is just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing, and not a big fan of the WWE but those fake wrestlers get real inuries and put their bodies at real risk for their fans.  A lot of people enjoy it.  You don't have to go around shitting on everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would Ronda rousey be doing without the wwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same as most wrestlers...
> 
> stunt work, small movie roles, etc
Click to expand...

Seriously, I can’t find what she makes but I bet it’s something like $500,000 give or take $300,000. What else is she going to do that pays minimum $200,000?

She’s the babe Ruth or Michael Jordan of mma. Now she’s a wwe superstar with tons of fans cheering her


----------



## Hugo Furst

sealybobo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing, and not a big fan of the WWE but those fake wrestlers get real inuries and put their bodies at real risk for their fans.  A lot of people enjoy it.  You don't have to go around shitting on everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would Ronda rousey be doing without the wwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same as most wrestlers...
> 
> stunt work, small movie roles, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, I can’t find what she makes but I bet it’s something like $500,000 give or take $300,000. What else is she going to do that pays minimum $200,000?
> 
> She’s the babe Ruth or Michael Jordan of mma. Now she’s a wwe superstar with tons of fans cheering her
Click to expand...


and now she's out of the mma.

wwe keeps her in the 'sports' limelight, puts a few bucks in her pocket, and keeps her options open for movie roles.


----------



## sealybobo

Carmella cashed in her money in the bank and beat Charlotte Flair


----------



## DGS49

On HOW this week, there is a special on Andre the Giant.  Very informative and interesting.

I never watch the stuff, but it can be entertaining.

Very analogous to porn, but without the sex.


----------



## DGS49

"HBO"  I HATE AUTOCORRECT!


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!


Do you still feel this way? I stopped watching when hogan kept winning too long. Wrestlemania 3? Then I started again with the rock. Stopped when he left. He was the main draw for me.

Now there’s tons of guys I either love or hate in a good way.

Roman rains, asuka, miz, Roode, AJ Styles, Braun, Charlotte, iconic, all the other great women, the bar, Hardy’s, so many others I’m forgetting like Rawlings vin Baylor, those two jerks who say Yup. Owen and Sami Zahn. Shinske nakmura, that 7 food arrogant guy. Daniel Bryant. Kurt Angle Stephanie and Shane. Triple H

Come on it’s good stuff.

No way hose. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> Dolph Ziggler rockin pants with the American flag...


I forgot about him. Since I started watching he’s been out. I’m getting to know him. Arrogant jerk. Easy to hate. Wwe is full of great characters. The haters don’t know the fun they’re missing. I actually look forward to Monday and Tuesday nights now


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> WWE isn't a sport, it is stuntmen acting. Pretty boring and pathetic.


Do I like opera? No but I don’t mock it because it’s not pleasing to me. I’m jealous of people who feel the connection.

Wish I could get into soccer or soap operas. And yes to me they’re boring and pathetic but I’m jealous of people who are.

Wouldn’t it be great if you loved every type of music and every movie and sport? Even bowling


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake wrestling crap is just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find boxers and ufc fighters who share your supposed view of real wrestling, champ. Fake wrestling is theater for the very bottom of the barrel.
Click to expand...

How rude.

UFC champs Ronda and Brock like the wwe. Calling former champs of the ufc bottom of the barrel is funny coming from you.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you like?  Tell us so we can call it crap and stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real wrestling is really crap and stupid.  I like UFC, boxing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find boxers and ufc fighters who share your supposed view of real wrestling, champ. Fake wrestling is theater for the very bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of those fake wrestlers are real UFC fighters and boxers
> 
> And UFC fighters and boxers love making guest appearances at those fake wrestling shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They love getting paid because LCD like you will hand over all your money for nonsense that an intelligent 12 year old would be embarrassed to watch.
Click to expand...

While you’re at home listening to classical violin playing chess I’ll be at a wwe event lame ass


----------



## sealybobo

Lewdog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the women now.
> 
> Here comes another guy I like Finn Balor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... Finn already wrestled.    I can post spoilers for you!  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t really care but don’t. I watch on dvr so I can fast forward commercials. I most like the talking. When they come out and have catch phrases. The rock was the best talker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may be a dick, but I wouldn't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The miz is another good character
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right now, after Enzo Amore got fired, the Miz is probably the best wrestler on the mic in the WWE.
Click to expand...

Ronda needs to work on her stage presence. Right now she’s acting like a celebrity guest, she doesn’t have good acting abilities. I can’t imagine her going out on the mic and addressing the crowd


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Children may find the fake wrestling entertaining in ways that appeal to the immature imagination, but real wrestling is a great sport to start kids out on from an early age. Of course, they need to be made to understand the difference.


I’m training my kids to be wwe stars. There watching the three stooges.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE isn't a sport, it is stuntmen acting. Pretty boring and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I like opera? No but I don’t mock it because it’s not pleasing to me. I’m jealous of people who feel the connection.
> 
> Wish I could get into soccer or soap operas. And yes to me they’re boring and pathetic but I’m jealous of people who are.
> 
> Wouldn’t it be great if you loved every type of music and every movie and sport? Even bowling
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE isn't a sport, it is stuntmen acting. Pretty boring and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I like opera? No but I don’t mock it because it’s not pleasing to me. I’m jealous of people who feel the connection.
> 
> Wish I could get into soccer or soap operas. And yes to me they’re boring and pathetic but I’m jealous of people who are.
> 
> Wouldn’t it be great if you loved every type of music and every movie and sport? Even bowling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

Well I look forward to Monday nights. Anxious to see who will be on. They have a lot of talent so you never know who’s going to be on. Monday’s an entire different cast of characters. Monday night raw and I forget what tuesdays are called.

And now there’s just as many women as men. Sasha banks. I couldn’t think of her name the other day. It just came to me. Sexy. Anyways, it’s silly and stupid but fun and interesting once you get to know who’s who


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE isn't a sport, it is stuntmen acting. Pretty boring and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I like opera? No but I don’t mock it because it’s not pleasing to me. I’m jealous of people who feel the connection.
> 
> Wish I could get into soccer or soap operas. And yes to me they’re boring and pathetic but I’m jealous of people who are.
> 
> Wouldn’t it be great if you loved every type of music and every movie and sport? Even bowling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I look forward to Monday nights. Anxious to see who will be on. They have a lot of talent so you never know who’s going to be on. Monday’s an entire different cast of characters. Monday night raw and I forget what tuesdays are called.
> 
> And now there’s just as many women as men. Sasha banks. I couldn’t think of her name the other day. It just came to me. Sexy. Anyways, it’s silly and stupid but fun and interesting once you get to know who’s who
Click to expand...


Glad you enjoy it. Never watch it, I haven’t watched it since the early 80’s.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Typing someone's name does NOT make professional wrestling real, of course.


The 1.5 mill a year she makes is real


----------



## Lewdog

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE isn't a sport, it is stuntmen acting. Pretty boring and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I like opera? No but I don’t mock it because it’s not pleasing to me. I’m jealous of people who feel the connection.
> 
> Wish I could get into soccer or soap operas. And yes to me they’re boring and pathetic but I’m jealous of people who are.
> 
> Wouldn’t it be great if you loved every type of music and every movie and sport? Even bowling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I look forward to Monday nights. Anxious to see who will be on. They have a lot of talent so you never know who’s going to be on. Monday’s an entire different cast of characters. Monday night raw and I forget what tuesdays are called.
> 
> And now there’s just as many women as men. Sasha banks. I couldn’t think of her name the other day. It just came to me. Sexy. Anyways, it’s silly and stupid but fun and interesting once you get to know who’s who
Click to expand...



Hope you aren't a Charlotte Flair fan.

Top WWE Star Undergoing Surgery For Ruptured Implant - WrestlingInc.com

Of course if you've seen her leaked photos you'd know her breast job was jacked up to begin with.  I'm guessing she is just getting them redone.


----------



## sealybobo

Lewdog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE isn't a sport, it is stuntmen acting. Pretty boring and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I like opera? No but I don’t mock it because it’s not pleasing to me. I’m jealous of people who feel the connection.
> 
> Wish I could get into soccer or soap operas. And yes to me they’re boring and pathetic but I’m jealous of people who are.
> 
> Wouldn’t it be great if you loved every type of music and every movie and sport? Even bowling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I look forward to Monday nights. Anxious to see who will be on. They have a lot of talent so you never know who’s going to be on. Monday’s an entire different cast of characters. Monday night raw and I forget what tuesdays are called.
> 
> And now there’s just as many women as men. Sasha banks. I couldn’t think of her name the other day. It just came to me. Sexy. Anyways, it’s silly and stupid but fun and interesting once you get to know who’s who
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you aren't a Charlotte Flair fan.
> 
> Top WWE Star Undergoing Surgery For Ruptured Implant - WrestlingInc.com
> 
> Of course if you've seen her leaked photos you'd know her breast job was jacked up to begin with.  I'm guessing she is just getting them redone.
Click to expand...

Flair is growing on me.

I can’t believe she’s one of the highest paid girls making $550k yr and rousey got 1.5 million a year but she deserves it based on the new fans she brings with her. She’s like tiger woods. Hell shes the babe Ruth or Michael Jordan of mma. No greater woman champion than ronda


----------



## Toro

You guys know it’s fake, right?


----------



## Lewdog

Toro said:


> You guys know it’s fake, right?



Yep.


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!


I love the B team. So funny.


----------



## sealybobo

Ronda rousey kicked some ass tonight and got suspended for a month. Lol


----------



## Lewdog

sealybobo said:


> Ronda rousey kicked some ass tonight and got suspended for a month. Lol



She must need to go do some media rounds for a movie.  Is Roadhouse supposed to come out soon?


----------



## sealybobo

Lewdog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ronda rousey kicked some ass tonight and got suspended for a month. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She must need to go do some media rounds for a movie.  Is Roadhouse supposed to come out soon?
Click to expand...

Who are these women trying to appeal to? I mean besides us guys. I’m talking about Carmella, Sasha banks, bailey, ruby riot squad, etc... it seems like they are trying to appeal to young girls. I wonder how many girls watch by age. I bet young girls love this shit.


----------



## Lewdog

sealybobo said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ronda rousey kicked some ass tonight and got suspended for a month. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She must need to go do some media rounds for a movie.  Is Roadhouse supposed to come out soon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are these women trying to appeal to? I mean besides us guys. I’m talking about Carmella, Sasha banks, bailey, ruby riot squad, etc... it seems like they are trying to appeal to young girls. I wonder how many girls watch by age. I bet young girls love this shit.
Click to expand...


I don't know but the Bayley and Sasha Banks thing is about as stale as it gets.  No one gives a flying fuck about whether they are friends or enemies anymore.


----------



## sealybobo

Lewdog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ronda rousey kicked some ass tonight and got suspended for a month. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She must need to go do some media rounds for a movie.  Is Roadhouse supposed to come out soon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are these women trying to appeal to? I mean besides us guys. I’m talking about Carmella, Sasha banks, bailey, ruby riot squad, etc... it seems like they are trying to appeal to young girls. I wonder how many girls watch by age. I bet young girls love this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know but the Bayley and Sasha Banks thing is about as stale as it gets.  No one gives a flying fuck about whether they are friends or enemies anymore.
Click to expand...

So true. I like Sasha but bailey sucks. I bet little girls like her. If not Vince wouldn’t have her out there. I don’t like her quiet innocent sad persona and she’s not hot.


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!


I love wwe. Love the women too. Last night was the shield vs drew McIntyre Braun Strowman and the little cocky one Ziegler? And all the other sub plots on Monday’s and Tuesday’s. Asuka is fighting iconic next.


----------



## Lewdog

They are having a "Super Show" with people from both Raw and Smackdown in Corbin, KY the end of this month.  Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose are scheduled to wrestle Ziggler and McIntyre, and AJ Styles is scheduled to wrestle Samoa Joe, among others.  I really want to go.


----------



## sealybobo

Lewdog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ronda rousey kicked some ass tonight and got suspended for a month. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She must need to go do some media rounds for a movie.  Is Roadhouse supposed to come out soon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are these women trying to appeal to? I mean besides us guys. I’m talking about Carmella, Sasha banks, bailey, ruby riot squad, etc... it seems like they are trying to appeal to young girls. I wonder how many girls watch by age. I bet young girls love this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know but the Bayley and Sasha Banks thing is about as stale as it gets.  No one gives a flying fuck about whether they are friends or enemies anymore.
Click to expand...

Totally agree. They have Bailey with Vinn Balor now. No one cares about her and Sasha. I love Carmella with the truth. What’s up?


----------



## Unkotare

Real Wrestling season starts pretty soon.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Real Wrestling season starts pretty soon.


I almost went to northern Michigan university on a wrestling scholarship but they cancelled the wrestling program the year I was a freshman. Look it up 1988 1989 northern Michigan cancel wrestling program.  So I ended up at eastern michigan university.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real Wrestling season starts pretty soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I almost went to northern Michigan university on a wrestling scholarship but they cancelled the wrestling program the year I was a freshman. ......
Click to expand...





World's worst liar...


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real Wrestling season starts pretty soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I almost went to northern Michigan university on a wrestling scholarship but they cancelled the wrestling program the year I was a freshman. ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World's worst liar...
Click to expand...

I was national champion one year at emu. I beat chad gable in the 2012 olympics 20 years later. Yea, that’s the ticket.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> WWE isn't a sport, it is stuntmen acting. Pretty boring and pathetic.


There are so many hot women and interesting guys you either love or hate.

There was a time I first fell in love with it. Hulk hogan. Then it got cheesy and I lost interest. Then the rock got me into it but I got out when he left. 

Today I’m back. They have a lot of good funny interesting characters. Hell Ronda Rousey is the champ now. Did you know that? Becky lynch is the Tuesday night champ. She beat Charlotte flair. Lol

I don’t care that it’s fake. So we’re the three stooges


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real Wrestling season starts pretty soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I almost went to northern Michigan university on a wrestling scholarship but they cancelled the wrestling program the year I was a freshman. ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World's worst liar...
Click to expand...

Why would I lie about that here to you? Just silly. Do you think this is like stolen valor?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real Wrestling season starts pretty soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I almost went to northern Michigan university on a wrestling scholarship but they cancelled the wrestling program the year I was a freshman. ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World's worst liar...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I lie about that here to you? Just silly. Do you think this is like stolen valor?
Click to expand...



You're too stupid to know why your lie doesn't make sense.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real Wrestling season starts pretty soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I almost went to northern Michigan university on a wrestling scholarship but they cancelled the wrestling program the year I was a freshman. ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World's worst liar...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I lie about that here to you? Just silly. Do you think this is like stolen valor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're too stupid to know why your lie doesn't make sense.
Click to expand...

Yea so tell me


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real Wrestling season starts pretty soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I almost went to northern Michigan university on a wrestling scholarship but they cancelled the wrestling program the year I was a freshman. ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World's worst liar...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I lie about that here to you? Just silly. Do you think this is like stolen valor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're too stupid to know why your lie doesn't make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea so tell me
Click to expand...



Stop telling lies and you won't have to figure it out so often.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost went to northern Michigan university on a wrestling scholarship but they cancelled the wrestling program the year I was a freshman. ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World's worst liar...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I lie about that here to you? Just silly. Do you think this is like stolen valor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're too stupid to know why your lie doesn't make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea so tell me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop telling lies and you won't have to figure it out so often.
Click to expand...

You’re too stupid to tell me why what I said makes no sense. You’re an idiot.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World's worst liar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I lie about that here to you? Just silly. Do you think this is like stolen valor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're too stupid to know why your lie doesn't make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea so tell me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop telling lies and you won't have to figure it out so often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re too stupid to tell me why what I said makes no sense. You’re an idiot.
Click to expand...



Lie better or tell the truth, stupid.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I lie about that here to you? Just silly. Do you think this is like stolen valor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too stupid to know why your lie doesn't make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea so tell me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop telling lies and you won't have to figure it out so often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re too stupid to tell me why what I said makes no sense. You’re an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lie better or tell the truth, stupid.
Click to expand...

So as usual you have nothing.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

basquebromance said:


> WWE has been pretty lame lately,



It's always been lame. Bunch of macho men acting like daytime drama queens. 

Laughable garbage


----------



## sealybobo

Grampa Murked U said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has been pretty lame lately,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been lame. Bunch of macho men acting like daytime drama queens.
> 
> Laughable garbage
Click to expand...

You could say that about the kardashians but lots of people watch.

What garbage do you watch? Nothing? Then no one cares about you demographically. Who or what gets your disposable income? Model trains? Motorcycles? Video games? All lame.

I look forward to Monday night raw and tuesday night SmackDown. What do you look forward to? I bet it’s so gay


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

sealybobo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has been pretty lame lately,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been lame. Bunch of macho men acting like daytime drama queens.
> 
> Laughable garbage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could say that about the kardashians but lots of people watch.
> 
> What garbage do you watch? Nothing? Then no one cares about you demographically. Who or what gets your disposable income? Model trains? Motorcycles? Video games? All lame.
> 
> I look forward to Monday night raw and tuesday night SmackDown. What do you look forward to? I bet it’s so gay
Click to expand...

You seem like the type to enjoy men in tights


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!


First ever women tag team champs will be amber moon and Naomi 

Or iiconics


----------



## Lewdog

sealybobo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!
> 
> 
> 
> First ever women tag team champs will be amber moon and Naomi
> 
> Or iiconics
Click to expand...


Sasha and Bayley


----------



## sealybobo

Lewdog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!
> 
> 
> 
> First ever women tag team champs will be amber moon and Naomi
> 
> Or iiconics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sasha and Bayley
Click to expand...

I was thinking they'd be a good pair to be the first.

Or Asuka and that other asian girl could team up.

Or the Bellas

Or fat Nia and her dyke partner.  So gross but they would be a tough team to beat for all the skinny girls.

The tag team champs should be women not in contention for the Universal championship.  So not Flair, The Man, Ronda.

Man I hate Natalia or Natty.  More like nasty.  LOL.  Pretty face but she's chubby and sucks as a wrestler.


----------



## sealybobo

Lewdog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!
> 
> 
> 
> First ever women tag team champs will be amber moon and Naomi
> 
> Or iiconics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sasha and Bayley
Click to expand...

I can't stand


Nikki Cross


----------



## sealybobo

Grampa Murked U said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has been pretty lame lately,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been lame. Bunch of macho men acting like daytime drama queens.
> 
> Laughable garbage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could say that about the kardashians but lots of people watch.
> 
> What garbage do you watch? Nothing? Then no one cares about you demographically. Who or what gets your disposable income? Model trains? Motorcycles? Video games? All lame.
> 
> I look forward to Monday night raw and tuesday night SmackDown. What do you look forward to? I bet it’s so gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem like the type to enjoy men in tights
Click to expand...

Actually I enjoy the women more but I like some of the guys too

Last night

Asuka beat Becky Lynch. Love them both. Both sexy

Shinsuke Nakamura took the title back from rosev

The Miz and Shane McMahon are tag champs now.

Ronda Rousey beat Sasha Banks

Becky Lynch came back to win the royal rumble after having a match with asuka?! She is the man

Daniel Bryan beat aJ styles. I love Daniel he’s a tree hugger now. The crowd hates him for it.

Brock Lester beat Finn Balor

Seth Rollins wins royal rumble

What’s not to love about all this?


----------



## sealybobo

Lewdog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!
> 
> 
> 
> First ever women tag team champs will be amber moon and Naomi
> 
> Or iiconics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sasha and Bayley
Click to expand...

I just love Carmela


----------



## Natural Citizen

I haven't watched wresting since Starrcade '85. It was better back then. I liked the old Mid-Atlantic and Mid-South wresting, though, the NWA, I never watched WWF.


----------



## Oddball

basquebromance said:


> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!


It has been lame since the 1990s.

Teevee rasslin' hasn't been worth diddly since WCW sold out.


----------



## Oddball

Grampa Murked U said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has been pretty lame lately,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been lame. Bunch of macho men acting like daytime drama queens.
> 
> Laughable garbage
Click to expand...

It's classic melodramatic performance art...At least it used to be.


----------



## sealybobo

Natural Citizen said:


> I haven't watched wresting since Starrcade '85. It was better back then. I liked the old Mid-Atlantic and Mid-South wresting, though, the NWA, I never watched WWF.


My buddy watched rick flare and hogan. I only liked the hogan wwf wrestling. The other one was hick southern wrestling.


----------



## sealybobo

Oddball said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!
> 
> 
> 
> It has been lame since the 1990s.
> 
> Teevee rasslin' hasn't been worth diddly since WCW sold out.
Click to expand...

The best was when rock was in it. Boy could he talk smack. No one talks smack like that.

Rich flare was great although I wasn’t a fan of that league


----------



## sealybobo

Oddball said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has been pretty lame lately,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been lame. Bunch of macho men acting like daytime drama queens.
> 
> Laughable garbage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's classic melodramatic performance art...At least it used to be.
Click to expand...

Right now Daniel Bryan is preaching green to the crowd. They do not like it.


----------



## Oddball

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## WheelieAddict

The next big star: "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan Entrance Video


----------



## Natural Citizen

Remember Roddy Piper?


----------



## toobfreak

basquebromance said:


> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!




The WWE has been dead pretty much since they named it the WWE.  The WWF was really worth watching in the days of Bruno Sammartino, Ivan Putski, Jimmy Snuka, Roddy Piper, Hulk Hogan, Triple H, the British Bulldogs, Edge and Christian, the Rock, Steve Austin, George Steele, Paul Orndorff, Cactus Jack, Kurt Angle, Captain Lou Albano, Freddy Blassie, Jimmy Hart, Bobby Heenan, The Undertaker, cage matches and tag teams with tables and ladders.  Those were the days.


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> WWE has been pretty lame lately, and strangely, the lamer it gets the more i'm attracted to it, though i do appreciate the exciting aspects too.
> 
> Elimination Chamber PPV happenin now!


I first got hooked during the hulk era. Eventually it got old tired and repetitive until rock. Now there isn’t anyone as good as rock but it’s good enough I’m hooked again. There isn’t anyone as good as rock but I’m enjoying the soap opera


----------

